# I realized something last night ...



## kimbo (11/12/14)

As most nights go, me and a friend was chatting on skype when all out of the blue she posted this link for me : http://www.stethnews.com/0621/e-cig...cancer-causing-ingredients-than-regular-cigs/

I became very angry and started to flood her all the links of the articles @Alex (our news man) posted.

After a debate of about a hour with her i started to realize, e-cigs did not only save my life but ECIGSSA became my family. 

This forum became my go to place for news that is importance to me, to chat with friends, for a laugh, or just to hang out

Thank you @Gizmo and who else had a hand in creating this forum

Reactions: Like 17 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Philip (11/12/14)

Agreed I second that Thank you


----------



## zadiac (11/12/14)

Thanks for defending vaping. I also do on a regular basis and get quite agitated when uninformed people insist that vaping is bad. I then go sit somewhere away from them and vape in peace...lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Interesting open minded people, good conversation, plenty of laughs, interesting information...what more could a vaper ask for 

This is by far the best community I've ever come accross...thanks to all the admins, mods, and users for making it what it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## abdul (11/12/14)

where can i find these articles so that i can send them to everybody in my office?


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

abdul said:


> where can i find these articles so that i can send them to everybody in my office?



Check the news and media section


----------



## abdul (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Check the news and media section


thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

